
Summary of MH370 Debris Recovered [pdf] - curtis
http://mh370.gov.my/phocadownload/next-of-kin/new/Summary%20of%20Debris%20Recovered.pdf
======
abstractbeliefs
Interesting, but maybe I'm jumping too much at this: a number of the object
photos lack reference lengths for scale, are taken on wooden desks, floors,
etc. Is this common?

If I were taking such forensic photos, I'd want reference lengths in every
picture, on a simple gridded plane, rather than whatever surface seems to be
handy.

